# I Make custom Panties, should i get Roland R-Wear to go with gx24



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

looking to buy some new equipment.. i make tshirts but really wanna start doing more custom panties ideas with rhinestones and crystals, im very interested in using the r wear software from roland.. im use cut studio and adobe cs4 and cs5..illustrator photoshop combo.. i like cut studio, im not really a corel draw kinda guy.. but i wanna to make cool designs for the panties.. your voice is appreciated.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Rwear is a nice program,, if you are playing with it already , you know what it can and cannot do,.

It does great with fonts,, if you already have a roland cutter just make sure it has the driver for your cutter.

keep us posted


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Rwear is a nice program,, if you are playing with it already , you know what it can and cannot do,.
> 
> It does great with fonts,, if you already have a roland cutter just make sure it has the driver for your cutter.
> 
> keep us posted


What can u do and what can u not do I really plan on getting software for custom rhinestone panties and shirt designs.. I will be doing names and some maybe some small clip art like Martini glass clip arts and things like tell please give me all your knowledge and opinions on software


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

wegottees said:


> What can u do and what can u not do I really plan on getting software for custom rhinestone panties and shirt designs.. I will be doing names and some maybe some small clip art like Martini glass clip arts and things like tell please give me all your knowledge and opinions on software


The first thing I would do when checking out any Rhinestone software is , --- is my cutter compatible with this software , is their a driver that can run my cutter.
Or can i , do i want to , work around it.

Then if you like programs that work along side corel, explore those

or if you like Ai programs , find programs that are more like those,, 

One may be easier for me to use, but may be harder for you, depending on what programs you are use to using, 

It all depends on the user and end needs of the user as well as the price, that reflects which program is best for each of us, 
There are some amazing programs now days that can create some great rhinestone patterns, but you also need to have knowledge of eps files, or ai files, vector files, .

I truly believe that the Driver of the program ( the person) is what can make a program shine or not.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The rhinestone software does not really care what you are going to put the design on. I have put the same design on several different items. I have a paw design that is one of my stock favorites. I have put it on tees, hoodies, backpacks, duffel bags, boy shorts, etc. Getting prepared to do 3 bikini bathing suits. The design needs to be sized for the item it is being put on. Have fun. As is being suggested, get a program that works with you and your cutter. Some have free trials available.


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

well i use Adobe illustrator and cutstudio, r wear looks like cutstudio so thats why i wanna use r wear.. can you please tell me more about the r wear software.. i think ill be good im using a gx24 so just wanna know about the possiblities of the software. what i can do and what i cant do


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

i think the tag line of 'custom panties' is giving you all the views. it got my attention


----------



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

binki said:


> i think the tag line of 'custom panties' is giving you all the views. it got my attention


But I need help with r wear


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Terrell, 
I would contact roland, and get some info from on monday,and see if they have any videos for you to look at,, 

My version is old, that I use, I am sure it is not the same version they sell now,, 

I am sure they will be a great help to you, Richard from roland is on the forum here once in a while,, as well.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

wegottees said:


> But I need help with r wear


huh?


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Binki lol 

Like moths to lights ..

*~Wegottees Secrets~ *


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Roland does have youtube videos on Rwear and stoning. I know Dana Curtis did one of the presentations a month ago. You have many options for stoning and if you need high production times then you will need automation and a GX 24 and Rwear can help with that.


----------

